# VBM Domobar buttons not working



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

So the dose control buttons on my VBM have stopped working.

I at first guessed the ribbon cable as it was old af and brittle, but having just replaced it I'm still getting no response at all from the machine. I also tried manually shorting the connections on the ribbon cable to check it wasn't the control panel... no joy.

So - does this make the next item in line the control box? I'm hesitant to spend 60quid on it unless I can be reasonably sure its the culprit... thoughts?


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Calling @espressotechno - emergency on line 1


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Open the control box and check the board if necessary clean it with Isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Cheers L&R, I'll have a gander inside it.

The rest of wires and such are all old and brittle as anything, so it may just be long term heat exposure has done it in.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Interior of the control box actually looks in really rather good condition.

I might replace the relays as they will be cheap and are prone to failure. There is no tell tale 'click' when the buttons are pressed - so the electrical signal is either not making it as far a the relay or the relay isn't working.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

It is not about relays, if you have skills check first the voltage regulator(s) if they provide required out, or better attach here hi-res pictures of both side of your controller board to have a look at.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Relays were my first port of call because

a. They seem to be a common failure point in my experience of googling why my electronics don't work and attempting fixes - relays are one of the things thats seems to often be the culprit. Scientific I know!

b. I have a multimeter and can follow instructions, but my actual electronics knowledge is limited, so in a 'try the easy things first' approach I am avoiding having to figure out the electronics.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

What's the Gicar (or Giemme) code number on the control board casing ? (may also be etched on the PCB itself).


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

espressotechno said:


> What's the Gicar (or Giemme) code number on the control board casing ? (may also be etched on the PCB itself).


I'll try and remember to have a look next time I'm home!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

So I just replaced the Gicar, I'm way working at the moment and just dont have the time to fully investigate. I figured it was likely to be the Gicar so bought a new one.

It arrived today and I fitted it.

However the situation is now rather perplexing.

The machine has 5 buttons, the left most one is the start/stop and the other 4 are programmable buttons. With the new Gicar only the left most button works which is a very short programme.

The left most button (the start/stop) does not work, and nor do the other 4. I have manually connected the pins at the Gicar to check it wasn't the button box or cable and it is the same situation with only the one button working.

The part number written on my control box was '9.1.23.11G.01' and the one I replaced it with was the '9.1.23.11G.00' as it is much easier to get hold of and the advice I received from Steffanos Espresso care was that it was just a slightly different program on the removable IC for the plumbed/tank version.

With the above in mind I tried swapping out the IC from my old Gicar to the new one but the same behaviour is exhibited.

I have no idea where to go from here. I can only assume there is something different about the Gicar preventing it from working properly - as the one button works I cant imagine it will be any other part of the machine that is the problem.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The G.00 control box is the correct one for VBM 1 group machines.

Try cleaning all the ribbon cable connectors with meths or switch cleaner.

A new control box needs to programmed to suit each cup button.

Usually it's: Load & lock the PF, press & hold the start/stop button until all the leds come on, to enter the programming; press the desired cup button to start pour; press cup button again to stop pour; repeat for other cup buttons...; press start/stop button to exit programme.

VBM may have further info on their website.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks espressotechno.

I suspected the buttons or wire so I manually shorted the connections at the gicar to check and it exhibited the same behaviour with only the one connection having any response, the same as the one button that works.

The buttons can be programmed but to do this the right most button (the start/stop) needs to work as you press and hold it until the led flashes at which point it will remember the next button you press and how long it runs for.

As this button has no response I can't do this.

I couldn't find any reference to a method to reset the gicar or anything like that so without that button working I'm a bit stuck.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Fixed!

Stefano from Stefanos espresso care suggested I reverse one side of the ribbon cable connecting the control panel to the Gicar. Had to file off some nubs to do this but once done I was back to a working machine!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Weird fix ! The new G00 box socket was probably wired "back to front".


----------

